# civilization 5 dx 11 absturz



## rajik (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! 

Ich hab auf meinem rechner civ 5 von steam. Das problem ist, dass andauernd das spiel in dx 11 abstürzt. 

Alle treiber sind aktuell und das spiel auch. Extrem ist es, wenn ich das Szenario der mongolen spielen will. Da ist nach spätestens 5 runde Blackscreen.

Ja und in dx 9 alles normal.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Oktober 2011)

überhitzung des rechners, ram defekt, system wegen oc instabil .... mir fallen da spontan einige sachen ein die dafür sorgen können 
bei mir wars die überhitzung der nb, nach ca 15 min hatte ich immer nen bluescreen -> bessere kühlung, problem war weg


----------



## rajik (26. Oktober 2011)

Also daran liegts nicht. Dachte ich auch erst. Graka hat 68° und cpu 55°…

Oc ist garnicht...nur die gpu ab werk.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Oktober 2011)

nicht die cpu oder gpu .... mein mobo ist überhitzt und das sogar bei std. takt 
aber dein p55 müsste eigentlich kühler sein als mein x48


----------



## rajik (26. Oktober 2011)

also bei mir stürzt der rechner auch ganz gerne sofort ab. bei dem mongolenszenario ist es super bis meinetwegen runde 5 reproduzierbar. sonst einfach mal so. 

immer: blackscreen, manchmal noch mauszeiger zu sehen. es lässt sich immer raustabben und der thread lässt sich beenden.

immer nur bei DX 11.

Temperaturen (via Realtemp überwacht) sind unspektakulär. 

mit der 5850 vorher ging übrigens alles. vielleicht sind es noch AMD treiber reste. hab ja jetzt ne GTX560ti drin.

kann man irgendwie nochmal nach den alten treibern suchen? ich habe das windows zwischendurch nie neu aufgesetzt.
ich habe allerdings civ 5 einmal komplett neu installiert. genau das gleiche problem.


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es denn bei anderen DX11 Spielen aus? Wenn du kein anderes hast, kannst du beispielweise den Unigine Benchmark nehmen (kennt wer was kleineres?)

Das erinnert mich an einen anderen Bug den ich hatte. Jedes Mal, wenn ich eine DX Anwendung gestartet habe, hats nen BSOD ausgespuckt. Naja, ich musste sowieso Win neu installieren


----------



## rajik (27. Oktober 2011)

Sonst alles prima. Dirt2 und 3 laufen prima. Ram ist auch ok...


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal hilft es den Spielcache zu validieren, selbst wenn deinstallieren nichts bringt. Das kannst du auch mal versuchen. Viellecht findest du auch in den Civ V Dateien nen redist Ordner, da kannst du die gnazen Sachen wie DX und die C++ Runtime noch einmal manuell installieren.


----------



## rajik (28. Oktober 2011)

okay, das werd ich mal probieren. wenn ich es schaffe noch am sonntag. ich sag dann mal bescheid. danke!


----------



## Flizpiepchen (2. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,
also ich hab das selbe Problem (Nvidia GForce GTX460 - treiberversion 285.62). Es erscheint ein Blackscreen und nur noch der Mauszeiger ist da. Das passiert bei mir nur, wenn einer von den anderen Staatsoberhäuptern was von mir will. Ich höre vorher nämlich noch nen kurzen Sprachfetzen. Ich glaube es ist Montezuma (vielleicht wegen der wabernden heissen Luft in seiner Animation). Ich komme aus der ganzen Sache nur via Taskmanager wider raus. Auch bei mir sind GPU und CPU Temperaturen normal.
Wäre für Vorschläge zur Lösung äußerst dankbar.
Ach ja, bei mir läuft das Game auch über Steam, aber das ist ja wohl standart, nichwahr!?


----------

